# Help with Light/Sound Controller



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

Hello all,

I was recently given a Light and Sound Controller from a friend of mine who used to do DJ work. It has 4 AC Power Plugs(3 prong grounded), a DMX OUT, 3 - 3.5mm Audio Output Jacks, and an SD CARD slot on it. It also has a port for a programmer kinda like an ethernet jack.

I have an SD Card I can use with it, but I am wondering if anyone can help me out with some software recommendations so that I can program the outputs and audio track.

There are no model #'s on it anywhere, it is just a black metal box as with all of the outputs I described above.

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## SHIVERS HAUNTED HOUSE (Aug 9, 2014)

Have you try ed researching your dmx to see if there's one that looks like yours on line may be you can get info on your dmx product that way as for software you can go to the dmx website and download software for free i have two dmx controllers i use when i dj but mine have the built in mic and are sound activated but they can also pic up sound threw the usb i also use them to put a Christmas light show w/Christmas lights so you can use it in many ways. i would first try to to find one on line that looks like yours lots of times they look the same and are built different but the software is the same I hope I help in some way..


----------



## eVilcreations (Oct 10, 2010)

I tried hunting Google Images.....and no dice.

It is a black metal box. approx. 6" x 6". It has 4 AC Power outlets on one end. The SD Card Slot, Ethernet Programmer Port, DMX Output, and 3 Audio Output Jacks on the other end. It also has 5 small Green LED Lights on the front of it.(Play, 1,2,3,4)


----------

